# Best place to donate?



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend the most worthwhile cancer research organization
to donate to?

Thanks.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The Morris Animal Foundation, the Golden Retriever Foundation, and the AKC Canine Health Foundation are all worthwhile organizations either doing cancer research themselves, or (like GRF) providing funding to universities doing cancer research.


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

ArkansasGold said:


> The Morris Animal Foundation, the Golden Retriever Foundation, and the AKC Canine Health Foundation are all worthwhile organizations either doing cancer research themselves, or (like GRF) providing funding to universities doing cancer research.


Thank you!


----------

